# Resume downloads from megaupload for files being downloaded by Firefox!!



## khattam_ (Jan 20, 2007)

Resume downloads from megaupload for files being downloaded by Firefox!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greetz Ppl,
_khAttAm_ with another tutorial here. 

Imagine you are downloading a large file with firefox from megaupload and it is almost done and 
>firefox crashes or 
>computer hangs and you need to restart or
>your computer restarts due ro power failure
>internet connection is reset or terminated for some time.

Ok, if it is a video or audio file, you will just rename the filename.ext.part file to filename.ext and then run it as long as it does or just feel so frustrated and delete the file. If it is a zip file then you will fix the zip file and extract the contents as much as you can. But what if it is an exe or an exe inside a rar, which is password protected, worst case scenario. 

Did you know that you can use download accelerators in megaupload?? Yes when it shows "Click here to download" just right click and select "Copy Link Location" then paste it in any downoad manager. It will work. But what if the damage has already been done, i.e. you have half of the file already downloaded with firefox some time ago, and you are unable to resume. 

It is still simple. All you need is a little bit of patience and my tool Wgot3, (also known as Kisiko Pata Nahi Chalega Downloader). Get that tool from *www.geocities.com/cyberdony2k/wgot3.zip

Get the patience from *patience.com. Just kidding..... Manage it yourself.

So if you unpack the wgot3.zip you will find two folders "bin" and "trojan". Delete the "trojan", you will not need it. Also delete bin\ctfmon.exe. If your antivirus shows svchost.exe as a Malware or Download Tool or something like that you may not want to use my downloader. Figure some other ways of doing it or you may just shut your antivirus up, coz svchost is nothing but the GNU wget, that is extensively used in Linux for downloading, but compiled for Win32.

Anyways, lets proceed.

Now, open the megaupload download link, eg. *megaupload.com/sOmeCryptedText. Then enter the security code and then wait for 45 seconds. Then, it'll show Click here to download. Right Click on it and select "Copy Link Location".

Now, open the list.zip inside the bin folder in Notepad. Yes, do this by Right Clicking on it and selecting Open With and choosing Notepad. You will find out that the .zip file is not a zip file at all. It is an ASCII\Text file. Remove all the contents of the file and just put one and only one line there and that is what you have on your clipboard. (Ctrl+V)
Also, open config.fil in notepad and then change the first line from "svchost" to downloader. Also rename the svchost.exe to downloader.exe. 

Ok, now run mdm.exe, just once, yes nothing comes up, coz everyting happens in background. You should see a file "wget". It is the download log. After a few seconds, you should see a file whose name resembles the name of the file you were downloading. Now, stop the download by running task manager and killing the "downloader" process. Yes, downoading is not complete yet, but just do it. End the Process called downloader.

Now, you had seen the file which resembled the file you were downloading, yes it had a name like YourFileName.Ext&CryptedText.........

Just copy its name somewhere and delete the file. Now, remember you had the incomplete filename.ext.part file which was being downloaded by firefox. Assign the filename you had copied earlier to that file and put it in the same directory bin. Then run mdm again. Now, you will see another file wgot.1 which is another download log. Open it in notepad. It is updated simultaneously as the download proceeds further. So you may have to close and reopen it again an again to check the downlaod status. You should see that it shows "skipping <somenumber> bytes", where <somenumber> stands for the bytes downloaded earlier by firefox. So your downlaod is resumed. Check the logfile wget.1 frequently to know the download status. Or you can just proceed with other tasks as download continues in background. After it is done, you can rename the file to filename.ext again and find that it is working.....


Thats all for now, If you dont understand anything, please PM me, but if you dont understand anything at all, don't bother.


----------



## champ_rock (Jan 21, 2007)

this antivirus warning seems to be a bit of a trouble dude.. is it really a trojan disguised as a good and nice tutorial..
someone please try and confirm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2007)

No trojans, scanned by avast.


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 22, 2007)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> this antivirus warning seems to be a bit of a trouble dude.. is it really a trojan disguised as a good and nice tutorial..
> someone please try and confirm



Thats no trojan. And I have already told u to delete it in the tut...


----------

